# RAID-Problem bei Update SuSE 9.0 -> 9.1



## MichaelRadke (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Forum, 

hier soll ein Server "wachsen", aber ich stolpere momentan mehr als ich voran komme. Problematisch ist: die Umstellung des alten RAID1-Systems. Ich hoffe auf einen tollen Hinweis, der mich weiterbringt.... 

Alte Konfig: 
- /dev/HDA ist ein lahmes Hardware-RAID5-mit-3-Platten-im-"doppelte-höhe"-einbaurahmen, 5.25". War toll, weil sicher - aber ist insgesamt zu lahm. 
- /dev/MD0 sind zwei 250GB Festplatten, angeschlossen an einen Promise FastTrack-100TX, der im Bios beide Platten als RAID1-Array eingetragen hat. 

Lief wunderbar mit der SuSE9.0. 

Nun wollte ich das RAID5-Array austauschen und aus Geschwindigkeitsgründen ebenfalls "nur" mit RAID1 laufen lassen. 

Ziel: 
/boot soll auf /dev/HDA. 
/ (das "root") soll auf /dev/MD0 
das ehemalige /dev/MD0 soll jetzt /dev/MD1 werden 

Remember: auf dem "alten" RAID1 ist am Controller das BIOS aktiviert 

Gesagt + getan : SuSE9.1 wie folgt installiert : 
/boot auf /dev/HDA 
/ (das "root") auf zwei neuen Festplatten als /dev/MD0 über einen weiteren Promise Fasttrack Controller zum Laufen bekommen. ALLERDINGS erst, nachdem ich im Promise-BIOS das Array wieder deaktiviert habe. 

Alles läuft prima, nun wollte ich das "alte" RAID1 aktivieren. Controller (mit dem aktivierten RAID-Bios) wieder eingebaut, das RAID1 wird erkannt und gilt als "stabil" und "in Ordnung". 

Allerdings: 
es lässt sich nicht mounten. 

/etc/raidtab habe ich angepasst - ohne Erfolg. Es wird immer der "Superblock" nicht gefunden. 

Die Frage lautet nun: 
- wenn ich das BIOS des nicht laufenden RAID-Arrays deaktiviere, wird es dann laufen? 

Letztendlich verbirgt sich hinter dem /dev/mdX-Kram ja (ich hoffe immer) ein Software-Raid -zumindest bei den Promise-Fastrack-Controllern- soweit ich das verstanden habe. 

KANN es sein, dass die RAID-Tools (md-tools und andere, wie auch Kernel-Geschichten) von SuSE9.0 auf SuSE9.1 Änderungen erfahren haben? 


Nach all meinen Versuchen habe ich die alte Systemkonstellation wieder hergestellt. Das nicht-laufende RAID funktionierte hier einwandfrei. 

Allerdings habe ich bei meinen Versuchen bisher nicht gewagt, das Bios des fraglichen RAID-Arrays zu deaktivieren, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob diese Einstellung lediglich im CMOS des Promise-Controllers gespeichert wird oder ob auch etwas auf die Festplatten geschrieben wird. 

Bitte um *HIFLE* - vielen Dank im Voraus! 

... ich wollte noch erwähnen, dass das im neuen Server nicht mehr laufende Raid1-Array andere Device-Namen bekommen hat als im neuen Server :
ALT: md0 == /dev/hdf1 + /dev/hdg1
NEU: md0 == /dev/hde1 + /dev/hdg1, md1 == /dev/hdj1 + /dev/hdk1

(neu: md1 funktioniert nicht - "superblock not found"...)


Mfg 
Michael Radke


----------

